# krytyka wobec = about? regarding?



## esatie

Hej,
głowię się nad tłumaczeniem tytułu: "Krytyka (np. literacka, artystyczna) wobec twórczości X." 

Zastanawiam się nad którąś z wersji:
(Literary) criticism about..
(Literary) criticism regarding...
(Literary) criticism concerning..? 

Czy mogę wyrazić to "wobec" jeszcze inaczej?
Przeczytałam, oczywiście, wątki na angielskim forum, ale wydaje mi się, że jednak nie mogę pojąć, którą z powyższych wersji powinnam wybrać. 

Dziękuję za pomoc,
esatie


----------



## NotNow

Moja propozycyja: _in relation to_ albo _in relationship to_.


----------



## Szkot

Czy istnieje znacząca różnica między wyrazami 'krytyka wobec twórczości' i 'krytyka twórczości'?  A jeśli nie, polecam 'of'.


----------



## esatie

Szkot said:


> Czy istnieje znacząca różnica między wyrazami 'krytyka wobec twórczości' i 'krytyka twórczości'?  A jeśli nie, polecam 'of'.



Wolałabym, żeby nie istniała, ale jednak jest. Jeśli mówię: krytyka wobec, odnoszę się do krytyki jako instytucji, ogółu krytyków. Krytyka twórczości wskazuje już bardziej na samo interpretowanie i ocenianie. 

Dziękuje za odpowiedzi, teraz myślę jeszcze bardziej intensywnie nad tym, którą wersję wybrać.


----------



## robin74

O, to w takim razie przede wszystkim powiedziałbym "critique", a nie "criticism".



> Czy mogę wyrazić to "wobec" jeszcze inaczej?


"on"?


----------



## Ben Jamin

esatie said:


> Hej,
> głowię się nad tłumaczeniem tytułu: "Krytyka (np. literacka, artystyczna) wobec twórczości X."
> 
> Zastanawiam się nad którąś z wersji:
> (Literary) criticism about..
> (Literary) criticism regarding...
> (Literary) criticism concerning..?
> 
> Czy mogę wyrazić to "wobec" jeszcze inaczej?
> Przeczytałam, oczywiście, wątki na angielskim forum, ale wydaje mi się, że jednak nie mogę pojąć, którą z powyższych wersji powinnam wybrać.
> 
> Dziękuję za pomoc,
> esatie


Muszę przyznać, że nie rozumiem wyrażenia "krytyka wobec". Jako tytuł, bez kontekstu jest to niezrozumiałe.  Uważam, że należy to przeformułować. Dopiero gdy znaczenie wyrażenia  jest jasne można próbować tłumaczyć.


----------



## esatie

Hm, co w takim razie z książką taka jak ta http://wysylkowa.pl/ks802707.html ?


----------



## majlo

Autor pewnie nie zna XX-wiecznej polszczyzny.


----------



## audiolaik

robin74 said:


> O, to w takim razie przede wszystkim powiedziałbym "critique", a nie "criticism".
> 
> 
> "on"?



Nie zaliczam się do ekspertów w dziedzinie języka polskiego (prawdę powiedziawszy słowa powyżej trzech sylab rzadko przechodzą przez moje usta ), to pozwolę sobie zabrać głos w tym wątku. 

Myślę, że optymalnym rowiązaniem jest użycie zwrotu "literary criticism". Nie mam zielonego pojęcia czy pasuje do contekstu esatie, ale na tyle ile zmusiłem swoje szare komórki to pracy, to wydaje się, iż ten zwrot jest poprawny.



> literary criticism noun
> the formal study and discussion of works of literature, which involves judging and explaining their importance and meaning



source

Wikipedia:





> Krytyka literacka - działalność intelektualna polegająca na dyskusji, ocenianiu i interpretacji dzieł literackich i ogólnie literatury. Krytyka literacka z założenia nie jest wyrazem metody naukowo-badawczej, lecz przekonań ideowo-artystycznych.


source

Natomiast słowo "wobec" w tym kontekście, hmm... są mądrzejsi ode mnie.

PS Myślę, iż "on" brzmi sensownie. Ale to tylko pod wpływem któregoś tam już Heineken'a....


----------



## esatie

Dzięki. 
Tak, chodzi o krytykę w takim znaczeniu. Czyli już pierwszą część mam: Literary criticism... 
Słowa, jak się okazuje, nieszczęsnego - "wobec" nie mogę już wykreślić, wymazać, zastąpić. Nie mogę też przeformułować zdania. 
Google mówi, że najczęściej używają "of", może rzeczywiście nie ma w angielskim różnicy i może zostać coś, co odpowiadałoby "krytyce literackiej twórczości"? 

Uff, jeszcze tylko 10 stron. A noc długa jest... 
Audio - nie przesadzaj, zauważyłam nawet czterosylabowe


----------



## audiolaik

esatie said:


> Dzięki.
> Tak, chodzi o krytykę w takim znaczeniu. Czyli już pierwszą część mam: Literary criticism...
> Słowa, jak się okazuje, nieszczęsnego - "wobec" nie mogę już wykreślić, wymazać, zastąpić. Nie mogę też przeformułować zdania.
> Google mówi, że najczęściej używają "of", może rzeczywiście nie ma w angielskim różnicy i może zostać coś, co odpowiadałoby "krytyce literackiej twórczości"?
> 
> Uff, jeszcze tylko 10 stron. A noc długa jest...
> Audio - nie przesadzaj, zauważyłam nawet czterosylabowe



Proponuję użycie albo "on" lub po prostu "and". Ta ostatnia opcja wydaje mi się najprostsza i najbardziej oddająca zamysł autorki pracy. Ewentualnie "in the context of". 

Aż cztery sylaby? Niemożliwe...


----------



## esatie

To może jednak "on"?  
Znaczenie "wobec" będzie podobne tak w tytule:  _
"Literary criticism on_ the sacrum in literature" (przykład wyszperany z google). 

Dziękuję za pomoc, 
esatie


----------



## audiolaik

esatie said:


> To może jednak "on"?
> Znaczenie "wobec" będzie podobne tak w tytule:
> _"Literary criticism on_ the sacrum in literature" (przykład wyszperany z google).
> 
> Dziękuję za pomoc,
> esatie


 
Tak sobie dumam nad różnicą między "on" i "and". Im dłużej myślę nad tym, tym bardziej dochodę do wniosku, że jednak lepszym byłby "on", gdyż niejako łączy krytkę literacką z twórczością jakiegoś tam mądrego pana czy pani. Natomiast "and" wydaje się traktować oba aspekty dwutorowo, oddzielając je od siebie.

Co do moich wywodów, to przyjmę każdą *krytykę* z podniesiona głową...


----------



## Szkot

esatie said:


> _"Literary criticism on_ the sacrum in literature"



Nie podoba mi się podwojnie Literary/in literature. Może lepiej było by inwersja _The sacrum in literary criticism_.  A dla tytułu "Krytyka (np. literacka, artystyczna) wobec twórczości X."- _Literary (_a nie_ artistic) criticism of/on/and the work of X._


----------



## esatie

Szkot, z tym sacrum to był tylko przykład - ktoś przetłumaczył tytuł pracy "wobec" właśnie używając "on". 
A oczywiście - chodzi o _literary_, artystyczna to już inna bajka


----------



## esatie

audiolaik said:


> Tak sobie dumam nad różnicą między "on" i "and". Im dłużej myślę nad tym, tym bardziej dochodę do wniosku, że jednak lepszym byłby "on", gdyż niejako łączy krytkę literacką z twórczością jakiegoś tam mądrego pana czy pani. Natomiast "and" wydaje się traktować oba aspekty dwutorowo, oddzielając je od siebie.
> 
> Co do moich wywodów, to przyjmę każdą *krytykę* z podniesiona głową...



Zgadzam się, lepiej bym tego nie ujęła. _Literary criticism on_ - myślę, że autorka pracy będzie zadowolona


----------



## audiolaik

esatie said:


> Zgadzam się, lepiej bym tego nie ujęła. _Literary criticism on_ - myślę, że autorka pracy będzie zadowolona



Autorka czy promotor/ka?


----------



## esatie

Autorka już jest zadowolona, promotor - mam nadzieję - dopiero będzie


----------

